# Dell Inspiron 5585 laptop can run FreeBSD well?



## zoujiaqing (Feb 15, 2020)

I bought a laptop. I'm going to use this computer to run only FreeBSD. But I don't know if the hardware driver supports it!

If you know this information, you can tell me! Thank you very much!









						Computers, Monitors & Technology Solutions | Dell USA
					

Shop the latest Dell computers & technology solutions. Laptops, desktops, gaming pcs, monitors, workstations & servers. FREE & FAST DELIVERY



					www.dell.com
				




CPU: AMD Ryzen™ 7 3700U Mobile Processor
GPU: AMD Radeon™ RX Vega 10 Graphics
RAM: 8 GB, 2 x 4 GB, DDR4, 2666 MHz
DISK: 256GB M.2 PCIe NVMe Solid State Drive
NET: 802.11ac + Bluetooth 4.1, Dual Band 2.4&5 GHz, 1x1
DISPLAY: 15.6-inch FHD (1920 x 1080) Anti-glare LED Backlit Non-touch Narrow Border WVA Display
TouchPad: Multi-touch gesture-enabled precision touchpad with integrated scrolling
Camera: Integrated Widescreen HD (720p) Webcam with Dual Digital Microphone Array


----------



## Minbari (Feb 15, 2020)

You won't know for sure until you try to install/run FreeBSD on it


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 6, 2020)

We have one probe of such computer in the Linux database, so we can get exact ID of the devices on board. 802.11ac is not supported yet by FreeBSD, so WiFi module will operate in the N mode instead. Same WiFi and Bluetooth modules you can find in this probe of ASUS GL553VE - they work fine (with FreeBSD 13-CURRENT). The graphics card is well supported by amdgpu.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 24, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> We have one probe of such computer in the Linux database, so we can get exact ID of the devices on board. 802.11ac is not supported yet by FreeBSD, so WiFi module will operate in the N mode instead. Same WiFi and Bluetooth modules you can find in this probe of ASUS GL553VE - they work fine (with FreeBSD 13-CURRENT). The graphics card is well supported by amdgpu.


Thanks!
I use DELL 5585, GPU is supported, TOUCHPAD has worked!


----------

